# Dozen Snowgoose Decoys in Canadian and Duck Spread????



## ZSteckler12 (Jun 26, 2013)

I moved to Bismarck ND at the end of summer so I haven't had much experience around here. I was wondering if a dozen full body snow goose decoys would be useful in my Canadian and mallard spread. I don't know is snows fly threw Bismarck area a lot. I've heard about some specks moving in. I've never shot a speck in my life. I used to live in the far eastern part of the state and I've never really seen any around there. I've seen snows but haven't had enough ambition to try to hunt a flock of snows. I was wondering if snow goose decoys would work well with a spread going for all different kinds of geese and ducks. I've never really hunted specks or snows before. I mostly shoot Canadians and Ducks. So any help would be appreciated. I could be totally off on my thinking too. 
Happy Hunting!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

My experience is that mixing snows with canadas can be a crap shoot. Canadas tend to separate themselves from snows and if they do come in they may not want to land in the kill zone if it is near the snow decoys. Snows don't care as much and if it is a small flock (10-15) will dump in in close proximity to the canadas. A dozen snow decoys probably will not kill your spread if you keep them out on the perimeter but it may cause the canadas to circle a couple times before they commit. Set them so the canadas don't have to pass over them to get to your landing zone. Even so don't expect large flocks of snows to commit. You'll probably draw small flocks close enough for a shot.


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

I have 6 that I will start mixing in this time of year, more for visability. I place them on the ends and just use them to be seen, expecially in a turned field.


----------

